# Biggest coyote of 2007 Running post



## imajeep

id like to start a running tally of the weights of the dogs we kill....
so please post :
-what number dog it is 
-what this one weighed
-what state you are from.
- what gun/caliber 
-distance

J collins, ME


----------



## Fallguy

I shot this coyote on Dec. 30th but i'm claiming it for 2007. What are you going to do about it? :lol:

It was my first for the season.
32 lbs. 0 oz.
North Dakota
.243 95 gr. Fusion
25 yards


----------



## Brad.T

I called one in for my partner in MT his first called in coyote and he is getting it mounted by Sportsman's Taxidermy Studio It weighed 40lbs. For the most part the rest of the coyotes we've shot have been in that 26-30 with a 34 thrown in there from time to time.

The biggest coyote at the last tournament was 32 at the classic i believe it was 36 those are in ND


----------



## LeviM

All the ones that I have shot this year have been around the 25 - 28 pound range, the smallest coyote I shot was 20 pounds in the Thompson Tournament.


----------



## grizhunter

My first yote of the year was a 37lb male with a beautiful coat.

Benelli SBE
3-1/2 dead coyote load T shot
paced at 75 yds.
Pure Gold choke .670
FOX PRO fx5
Red Fox w/rabbit call-mid volume and continous run
Decoy in use also.


----------



## Fallguy

Here's the 2nd one I shot.

29 lbs. 
.243 95 grain Fusion
200 yards
North Dakota


----------



## imajeep

number 6 shot yesterday..
25-06 aikley improved, 100 gr :sniper: 
105 yds
31 lbs on scale
dumbest coyote ever called to.....followed my tracks when he crossed em
Maine


----------



## kase

i called a yote in one time that followed our tracks in too. it was about 11:30 p.m. in january last year...full moon hunt and my buddy missed him cuz he came in from the only direction we did not expect him to...completely suprised him. we followed his tracks out when we left and they mixed right in with ours. when we got to the pickup we found his tracks on the opposite side of the road. damn thing ran like 10 feet from the parked pickup.

kase


----------



## imajeep

plugged another one today, i think that makes 7,
25-06 imp.
31.5 lbs
140 yards or so,
Maine


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy said:


> Hey Fall guy! Where the heck did the barrel to your gun go?! LOL!


----------



## Fallguy

Bloody

Thats my sawed off .243.
8)


----------



## squirrel sniper101

:lol: never heard of one of those


----------



## Fallguy

Me neither.


----------



## kase

if you guys check out bretts new topic, "coyote/domestic dog cross" you'll see a pic of just that. i talked to bretts yesterday and he told me about it. his buddy shot it and said it weighed around 45 lbs. not sure if that counts for this thread, but that's a damn big coyote/dog thing :lol:

kase


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

-what number dog it is....my 8th yote this season 
-what this one weighed....32lbs 4oz 
-what state you are from.... MN
- what gun/caliber....22-250 
-distance....190 steps


It's the one on top

This one special to me for a couple reasons. I've shot plenty of MN coyotes with prime pelts, but this is the darkest one I've ever taken. This is also the first time I've ever called in another coyote after firing the gun on the stand while hunting in MN. 
I had called in a pair only about 6 minutes earlier, and got the female of the two (the bottom one of the two pictured). I tried to call the second one back out to take another look but instead brought this old male in from an entirley different dirrecton. He's at the taxidermist right now getting a tan.


----------



## pfast

January 27

First dog of year

Didnt weigh him

Southern Utah

.223 mini 14 ranch

Diaphramed hand call


----------



## pfast

oops and 10 yards


----------



## fingerz42

The picture of the coyote above this post, its eye is still shining.. I thought when animals with that light reflection thinger died, the reflection thing went away...? When i shot my yote, the reflector in its eyes was gone after it expired. I rmemeber looking for it even with its eyes open when it was down and i couldnt get the eye glare.. is this wrong??


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

fingerz42 said:


> I thought when animals with that light reflection thinger died, the reflection thing went away...? is this wrong??


Yes.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

-what number dog it is...My 10th this season 
-what this one weighed...35lbs 13oz 
-what state you are from.....MN
- what gun/caliber.....22-250 
-distance.....123 steps

It's the one on the left.


----------



## Trickyd12

The One on the right 
33lbs
Illinois
223 50 grain Federal American Eagle hollow points 
137 yds Dropped him dead with a neck shot(The other one was shot in the head at 92yds)
First yote of the year many more to come


----------



## Fallguy

Male Coyote
34 lbs. 5 oz.
North Dakota
.243 95 grain Fusions
60 yard estimation
3rd coyote of 2007


----------



## Brad.T

It's not mine but i wish it was!!! It was shot by a man in Devils Lake up in Ontario and i had to skin and prep it for a rug at Sportsmans Taxidermy. We couldn't get a good weight on it but we estimated it at 80lbs


----------



## Fallguy

Good LORD! That almost looks photoshopped Brad its such a long animal. Is it still up there? I would like to see it.


----------



## Brad.T

I prepped it last night so it is all skinned out and salted


----------



## Fallguy

Sweet!


----------



## fingerz42

Looks fishy.. needs a better picture.


----------



## Fallguy

fingerz42

I know Brad T personally and I have been to the said taxidermy shop. The landscape in the background is what it looks like outside the shop. I just said it's hard to believe that it is a real animal given the size, because I have never seen a real wolf before. It's authentic I don't think Brad would make up something like that.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I can understand fingers confusion. The title of the post is "Biggest coyote of 2007 running post". The key word there is coyote. Brad never specified that it was a wolf, so Finger probly thought Brad was claiming a 80lb coyote.


----------



## weasle414

So that beast is a wolf?


----------



## Brad.T

I'm sorry guys yes it is a wolf


----------



## weasle414

THAT explains it. Do coyotes even get that big in Nodak?


----------



## fingerz42

I never doubted Brad's credibility.. As long as I have been here I credit his information as highly as anything I hear. The picture just looked weird, theres a break in the fur. And the shadow shows a weird petrussion on the backside. But to be honest I was having trouble swallowing that it was an 80 pound full bread coyote. The wolf thing clears up alot.

Edited to answer Weasel:
Weasel I dont think their has EVER been an 80 pound coyote killed or found. Definitely not a full bred coyote. Contrary to what this guy was trying to tell me that in Maine they get up to 80 pounds and its not even rare, I wouldnt believe them. Animals can look alot bigger than they really are sometimes. People often overestimate the weight. And in NoDak, I dont live their, but i believe their average coyote is around 30-40 pounds.


----------



## Fallguy

fingerz42

I get what you are saying and why you were confused. No harm done :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

fingerz42 said:


> And in NoDak, I dont live their, but i believe their average coyote is around 30-40 pounds.


I believe the average ND yote to be more like upper 20's to low 30's. Same as MN. The only noticable difference is the color of ND yotes are a bit lighter in color generaly.


----------



## fingerz42

My bad, I bumped up the weight higher than I actually thoght so people wouldnt think I was running them down. Thanks for the correction. I was thinking 25-35 but I gave the extra 5 pounds.


----------



## SHA

I am wondering if Fingerz42 was referring to me about the 80 lb Maine coyote. I will try and clear it up. I did just post with a link to the MDIFW speciall accessment report dated 1999 in this forum http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35463&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= The state record in Maine is 65 lbs and having witness the a team of Maine game wardens cross into the state of New Hampshire to access a potential state white tail record - there is no exageration of their weights or method of harvesting when they certifiy a record. coyote or whitetail.

Also the 80 lbs I did reference was from a seminar I attended from an expert based in PA. I did not ask to see his biologist report on the DNA or certified weighing; and I have not been able to find the PA state records. But I can understand skeptism until an independent 3rd party can verify this.

The report that i linked to has these averages. California 21 -24 lbs , while Maine are 30 - 35 lbs. And those exceeding 48 lbs are rare.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/speciesplans/mammals/easterncoyote/speciesassessment.pdf

Here is an article that references the MDIFW where the current averages are 30 - 45 lbs and the record is 65 lbs. I have harvested two during deer season and both were over 40 lbs so this seems reasonable.

http://www.seacoastonline.com/2001news/12_30maine.htm

Does anybody know where there is an online listing of all the state records?


----------



## fingerz42

No SHA I wasnt referring to you. Unless your name on another board is "Phil From Maine" then dont worry. It was this other guy telling me that coyotes in maine are frequently 80 or so pounds. The guy was nuts.


----------



## LAtrapper

Holy cow that's a big dog...

I thought it was a coyote at first too.


----------



## SHA

Not too worried. , but have to say when you start to research all the reports. even all the experts have different averages. think this thread will help, unless everybody has a heavy finger on the on scale. But here is an interesting article about the New Brunswick coyote. A canadian province just north of Maine. Discusses various answers as to why this coyote may be so big. It states these coyotes average 30 - 80 lbs. This does seem to be a very wide spread average. check it it out, here's the link

http://www.wildlifetech.com/pages/necoyote.htm


----------



## fingerz42

Not to sound like a prick, but you must take each source with a considered value. This is just a .com site. They can say whateevr they want, whether its true or false we dont know. This site shows no sources, and no citing of any of their information. How are we to know their information is any good without a valued source backing their claims. When doing research and finding facts you want to use it is best to use .gov or .org sites. The .com's can be full of misleading information.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I wont believe an 80, 70, or even a 65lb coyote without seeing it with my own two eye's. And I would still hesitate to believe it even with it right in front of me. Thats just me though.


----------



## Jrbhunter

My largest so far is 53 pounds and I've killed two of those. Our coyotes are apparently bigger than those of SD & ND because I've killed a dozen coyotes this season that would top the weights posted here so far. Many break 43-45 pounds in my area.

Do 80 pounders roam the countryside? Yeah I believe it... on rare occasion.

I have a friend who traps hundreds of coyotes all across the country every year- thousands upon thousands in his career as a professional trapper- and he harvested his largest coyote ever (30 years+ from coast to coast) about three years ago.

The hawg of a coyote was caught on a pork farm in Central Indiana, it weighed 72 pounds alive. I have a picture of it, and a few other 45-55 pounders, but Photobucket isn't working for me right now. There is no disputing they do exists- but 90% of the crap you read on the internet about monster (60+) coyotes is a kid looking for attention.


----------



## Fallguy

Jrbhunter

When you get that picture of the 72 pounder working put that on here.


----------



## Jrbhunter




----------



## rhdeerslayer

That is a hawg of a yote!! Maybe my buddy wasnt lying when he said he shot one that he swore would've broke 70lbs


----------



## Jrbhunter

Odds are, he wasn't lying... but rather mistaken. 70 pounders are extremely rare.

I've guided hunts, filmed hunts and been around a whole lot of sportsmen... it always amazes me how they mistake the size/age/quality of animals they take. It's not always padding the numbers to boost their ego, sometimes they underestimate things the same way. The only way I'm going to believe these stories of monster coyotes is to KNOW THE PERSON who PUT IT ON A SCALE. There are just too many variables when people start saying "I bet---"


----------



## Brad.T

Is that coyote still alive?


----------



## kase

yeah, that thing looks wierd as hell in that pic


----------



## Fallguy

Like its standing on the guys foot you mean? Is that what you mean by still alive?


----------



## fingerz42

When I saw that pik i thought of three things.. One if that is 70 pounds, that OLD guy is holding it with one hand.. I'm 20 years old bench 300 pounds and i dont think i could hold up 70 pounds one arm like that guy is in that picture.. Secondly.. it looks like it is standing on the guys foot.. And thirdly, unless it is stiff its neck should not be arched backwards.. instead it should be hanging directly down.. Something seems weird..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

OK Jrbhunter, please dont take this the wrong way. When I see picture of animals that are freakishly large on the internet, I like to keep my humble opinion to myself. Reason being, I can't prove it's fake just like the person posting the picture can't prove, beyond a reasonable doubt, that it's real. It comes down to one mans word against anothers, and it's not worth anyones time arguing about it.

With that said. I have to ask, Is that a leash in the guy's right hand? Maybe it's a rope the guy used to tie the animal up after killing it or somthing. Keep in mind, I'm not trying to discredit you or start an endless argument, cause I simply wont argue about a picture on the net, but is there more to the story possibly?


----------



## Fallguy

The tail too looks wierd.


----------



## Jrbhunter

It's alive, that's a choke pole around it's neck. Choke a lab, balance him on his front feet, and see what his tail does. The barn in the background holds a couple hundred live coyote and fox taken from traps and put into cages awaiting shipment.

You don't have to vaguely discredit the picture- it's been passed around numerous websites for three years as the owner is a well known professional trapper. Many first hand witnesses, and many personal friends like myself, will tell you his pic and weight is legit. I didn't post it to argue with anyone. Someone had a question about coyote size... and I answered it. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## fingerz42

The tail looked weird to me upon first look too. If you had a coyote up like that his tail will usually flop towards his back and hang like that.. looks like the tail is being held between his legs..

Also, like someone else said.. I see the leash or something in his right hand. If you look on his pantleg you can even see the shadow of it.


----------



## kase

Jrbhunter said:


> It's alive, that's a choke pole around it's neck. Choke a lab, balance him on his front feet, and see what his tail does. The barn in the background holds a couple hundred live coyote and fox taken from traps and put into cages awaiting shipment.


where does he ship live coyotes and what do they do with them? i didn't know that there was a demand for that. i would think that those things would damn near die from all the stress of being handled by humans.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Interesting. Thanks for sharring the picture. Thats one freaky coyote.


----------



## Jrbhunter

Fingerz, you need to slow down the conspiracy theories and read the damn thread. The coyote is alive- it's on a choke pole.

Kase, that's not a subject I like to discuss online.


----------



## fingerz42

JRB, dont piss your pants. Take a chill homeboy.


----------



## Jrbhunter

Couldn't be calmer. I obviously needed to change my tone to be heard.. that's the third time I've mentioned the coyote was alive yet the first time you acknowledged it.


----------



## Brad.T

if the coyote is alive the pic looks legit to me

Kase yes there is demand for live coyotes


----------



## houndsman

Is that Bob W. in that picture?


----------



## houndsman

If that's Bob - and it looks like it is - that is in fact a live coyote, and you can bet it's the real deal.

I wish I knew a tenth of what he knows about catchin dogs n cats!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

houndsman said:


> that is in fact a live coyote,


We've established that already.


----------



## fingerz42

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> houndsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is in fact a live coyote,
> 
> 
> 
> We've established that already.
Click to expand...

hehehehe :beer:


----------



## Jrbhunter

That's him. He taught me most of what I know about trapping- and supported me through political candidacy. Bob's name is often synonomous with the term "Real Deal".


----------



## houndsman

It certainly is.

Good Hunting to you.


----------



## Fallguy

jrbhunter

Thanks for sharing. Thats quite the animal!


----------



## kase

can someone share with me what the hell they do with live coyotes? or tell me why its a secret?

is this news to anyone else or is that common knowledge? i'm just curious...i've never heard of it before


----------



## Fallguy

I've never heard about it either. I would like to know though.


----------



## lyonch

my boss at works runs coyotes with dogs and trys to catch them alive if he can with a dog catchers pole. When he gets back from vacation i will ask him what he does with them. The only thing i can think he does with them is sell them to biologists that tag and put radio callers on the animals to study them. Its the only reason i can think of caus a biologist would rather just pay a guy a few bucks and not have any expense in getting that animal. I will definetly ask when he gets back. When he told me the first time i just kinda blew it off until others told me that he does.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Jrbhunter -might- tell you guy's if you ask him in a pm. I dont think he wants to talk about it on a public forum wich is ok.


----------



## kase

Jrbhunter said:


> It's alive, that's a choke pole around it's neck. Choke a lab, balance him on his front feet, and see what his tail does. The barn in the background holds a couple hundred live coyote and fox taken from traps and put into cages awaiting shipment.


well...he had to have thought that someone would ask  . i agree. that's fine if he doesn't wanna get into it on here. i was just curious........pm sent


----------



## outdoorsman816

I know this is a post for the largest Coyote, but I came across some pics of Timber Wolves today and figured I'd show you guys. If you thought the wolf Brad T. had on the first page was huge then get ready for a shock.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... n%26sa%3DN

Sorry, its a little long.

Enjoy Outdoorsman816


----------



## outdoorsman816

And yes they are trapped, but I just wanted to show the size. Their HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kase

thats unreal. that black one they said was 170 lbs. wouldn't mind having that fur on my wall. brings a whole new meaning to the term "varmint calibers"....pretty sure if i was hunting them, i'd be packing something a little bigger than a 22-250


----------



## Jrbhunter

I'm preparing to build a new 25wssm or 270 that I hope to use on Alaskan wolves in September. I'm traveling too far to bloodtrail anything-


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

-what number dog it is...I did'nt shoot it,I calledit in for him.It's his first of the season. 
-what this one weighed.......It's the one on top. 36lbs 7oz. 
-what state you are from......MN 
- what gun/caliber......243 
-distance....173yds

I shot the little one on bottom.
-what number dog it is....my 12th 
-what this one weighed......25lbs 10oz 
-what state you are from......MN 
- what gun/caliber.......22-250 
-distance......213 steps


----------



## SHA

fingerz42


> Not to sound like a prick, but you must take each source with a considered value. This is just a .com site. They can say whateevr they want, whether its true or false we dont know. This site shows no sources, and no citing of any of their information. How are we to know their information is any good without a valued source backing their claims. When doing research and finding facts you want to use it is best to use .gov or .org sites. The .com's can be full of misleading information.


I agree with you about considering the sources. However I disagree with you about only applying one's skeptism towards .com sites only. I think one needs to apply skeptism towards all sites (.gov and .org sites included), when what is stated is outside the norms stated by the majority other sites. I did make three posts with HTM links. One was from a gov. site of MDIFW with multiple references to studies. One was from a local newspaper which referred to the MDIFW spokesman (a game warden), and the third was a newspaper article quoting various Dr.'s, biologist, and etc. Of course, I merely posted these as FYI.

As towards the MDIFW (Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife), they are constantly obtaining information on various species of animals. As mentioned before, I have seen their diligence with the investigation of possible record making harvests of animals. But here is a sample of their information gathering; track all deer and moose vehicular accidents and plot them on maps; all moose harvests are weighed, inspected, a tooth pulled, age the animal, and then inform the hunter; there's a constant survey on CWD on harvested animals; all deer harvests are documented to aid in population accessments; count every atlantic salmon returning during the spawns; updating a previous coyote biologist report as towards size and population; and countless other management programs. All these studies are to aid them in management of their populations. But I am pretty sure this is no different than any other state's departments.

And no I do not think you are a prick. And nothing I say is gospel, either. Just regurgitating info I have found and few experiences I have had. I just hope what I say falls within an acceptable deviation of the median. But everybody can call BS and we all get to drink.


----------



## Brad.T

He weighed in right at 40lbs


----------

